# 860 Transmission issue



## JSNTX (Nov 16, 2012)

I recently purchased a 1955 Ford 860 with the unusual 5 speed transmission which has been spoken of in other threads. I have a problem in that it works fine in 3- R, and 1 - 2, but if I push it down to get it to the higher level 4 - 5, then it acts as though the clutch won't engage. It then will not go into any other gear either, though the movement of the shifter seems normal. If left alone for a while, all goes back to working so long as you stay away from 4 - 5, the lowest level. It's strange to say the least. The clutch engages normally and the tractor pulls strong in the first 3 forward and reverse gears, again so long as you stay away from 4 - 5. I don't have a maintenance/shop manual at this time, but have a friend who is going to give me one. Any ideas out there as to what may be happening? Thanks, James in East Texas.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

James,

There's a shift fork for 4th and 5th gear that has 2 small ears on it, and may have one or maybe both of them broken off. To repair, requires a double split of the transmission, front and back. Then you have to pull the top row of gears out to get to the fork. Not a big expenditure (~$100), but a fair amount of work. 

To confirm this scenario, you will have to pull the transmission cover off and inspect the shift fork/mechanism. See item #32 on the attached diagram.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

When you pull the cover off the transmission, drain the transmission so you can see the shift mechanisms. 

There are three shift rails (upper, middle, Lower) that move forward and back when you move the shifter. The lower rail is the 4th & 5th gear shifter. The fork attached to this rail moves a sliding coupler forward and back in the bottom of the transmission. Check that the fork is firmly attached to the rail. There is a set-screw (item #33 on above diagram) holding the fork on the rail that may have come loose. There should be a dimple in the rod that the set screw seats in, and a locknut (item #31 on diagram) to fix the set screw in place.


----------



## JSNTX (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Big T and Harry. I'll let yall know what I find.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

JSNTX said:


> Thanks Big T and Harry. I'll let yall know what I find.


Well, what did you find??


----------

